# Opportunity in SA



## Helion2016 (Aug 23, 2016)

If you are interested in market research, please check the information below.

I would like to inform you that Mystery shoppers are needed in the Saudi Market.
As an Evaluator you will evaluate all kind of service in shops, restaurants, well the list just goes on. You will get a complete scenario to follow for each evaluation and then you fill in an online questionnaire. You may only select jobs that you can perform in your area and that you have time to complete. We are looking for you wherever you live in the country. Which means that even if you do not live in one of the big cities, you may have an exciting extra income.

You get paid for each evaluation you complete at a fixed price which you have accepted 

Mystery shopping is not a fulltime job but a great way to earn an extra income.
You are not supposed to have any experience to become a Helion Evaluator. 
Helion provides you with in-depth training and you will receive detailed instructions for each evaluation.

If you are interested, do not hesitate to contact me.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------

